# Haired by B. Boehmei



## Rourke (Sep 19, 2004)

Got hit bad last night while re-housing my 3 remaining hair kickers (_B. boehmei, B. smithi, and L. difficilis_).  For me, the _boehmei _has always been the worst, for some reason.  Even 10 years ago, when I kept many large adults of EVERY New World terrestrial I could get my hands on, the _boehmei _gave me more trouble than _T. blondi_, or any _Lasiodora, Brachypelma_, or _Pamphobeteus_.

Without a doubt, my reaction today is substantially worse than it was back then.  It used to be that after spending a couple hours feeding these guys, I would be just a little itchy, and taking a shower would be all that was necessary to get relief.  That’s after opening and closing maybe a couple of hundred shoeboxes, many of these accompanied by dense clouds of hair kicked off by their agitated inhabitants.  But I’ve definitely noticed my reaction increasing over time.  My reaction to last night’s *single *_boehmei _cloud has been the worst ever!  I have a rash all over my hands and forearms.  Also, a slight rash on my torso, even though I was wearing a shirt at the time.  My fingers are swollen and tight feeling.  My knuckles feel pressurized from the inside, and it’s difficult and painful to bend my fingers even a little.   I was unable to sleep at all, and if anything it’s getting worse.  No relief even ~18 hours after the event.  I was hacking and coughing a lot last night, too.  That’s mostly died down, but my throat still feels kinda tight.  Oddly, and thankfully, I have had no trouble with my eyes.

Has anyone else had the experience that increased exposure, over time, can increase sensitivity to urticatorial hairs?

Here are a few pics to demonstrate my suffering, preceded by a photo of what will surely be the last time I handle any of these hair-kicking bitches!


----------



## sektone (Sep 19, 2004)

wow that sucks man .. i notice that when i had a smithi it woudl kick haris like crazy it was stil a ling (about 3 inches or so maybe 2.5 cant remember) but it shot like crazy luckily i never got hit.. 

do reaction vary upon certain people systems?


----------



## Angelo (Sep 19, 2004)

you might have tried this, but maybe next time, keep some wide masking tape when your dealing with your hairkickers. as soon as you think youve been "haired" grab the tape, apply the sticky side to the "haired" area, and peel it off. ive heard this can remove alot of hairs before it gets inbedded further into the skin. just a suggestion. and remember-dont itch-once i got haired real bad after my rosie molted and i found the more i itched the longer it took for the burning and pain to wear off. sometimes id get so frustrated id itch the area like a psycho and make it even worse. try some benadryl and maybe some aloe might work (you probably know this already, but just in case.) hope you feel better man. good luck.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2004)

Rourke
W/O a doubt I think reactions can get worse over time. Hell, I have had the little blister things between my fingers, when I havent even been in the spider room for a week!!!
T


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 19, 2004)

Man, that's bad!  I am SOOO glad I don't react to urticating hairs, and I get haired all the time!  I've never experienced anything worse than some slight itching for no more than half and hour, and that was only from handling moulted exuvia.  I've had much worse from putting my hands in buckets of oats, or from carrying bails of wheat stray or loads of hay.  In fact, mowing the lawn used to do me that way.  Yesterday, while re-potting a large Cholla cactus(those of you who live where these species are native with likely know what I'm talking about), I got my arms and hands full of glochids, and those are HUNDREDS of times worse than urticating hairs!  I'll handle 50 B. boehmeis before I pick up ONE of those!
If you don't wanna mess with those hair kickers, send 'em to me, especially that female boehmei, since I believe mine is about to moult out as a male!

pitbulllady


----------



## nowhereman (Sep 19, 2004)

Mr. Rourke that is one pretty Fire leg. I hope ours looks that nice some day.
Have you tried a pair of light gloves and a pair of cotton welding sleeves ?


----------



## Rourke (Sep 19, 2004)

nowhereman said:
			
		

> Have you tried a pair of light gloves and a pair of cotton welding sleeves ?


No, I haven't.  But I'll be sure to put some on when I pack my _Brachypelmas _to get rid of them.......FOREVER!


----------



## btorgy (Sep 19, 2004)

*worsening reactions*

I have yet to be "haired", but I am allergic to bee stings, and know from personal experience that the reactions got worse with each sting. Keep some Benadryl on hand, it also comes in a cream, that might help!


----------



## MizM (Sep 19, 2004)

Sending calamine laced thoughts your way!!

I remember reading here somewhere that, yes, irritation increases with exposure. We also talked of spandex coming back into fashion... FULL BODY spandex!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rourke (Sep 19, 2004)

MizM said:
			
		

> Sending calamine laced thoughts your way!!
> 
> I remember reading here somewhere that, yes, irritation increases with exposure. We also talked of spandex coming back into fashion... FULL BODY spandex!


You LIE, MizM !!!!!!!!  Just to serve your own perverted ends....your nearly unquenchable desire to see me in leopardskin tights!! 

(OK, I'll send you a pic, _privately_...but I'm NOT gonna post it!)

Rourke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MizM (Sep 19, 2004)

Am I THAT transparent?   I WILL admit that I prefer tiger print to leopard, tigers are the biggest of the big cats!! Grrrrrr.


----------



## OldHag (Sep 19, 2004)

Avic. hair gets me!! I itch for MONTHS after an encounter with one of those babies. I get wee blisters and bumps for weeks and weeks, its very attractive and it tends to keep unwanted physical contact at a minimum   One doctor thought I had Hand Foot and Mouth...except it wasnt in my mouth or on my feet. He just couldnt accept the fact that hairs from a tarantula did it to me. HE was no help at all, so now I just suffer the 3-4 weeks of itching and then hold my Avic. again 

GORGEOUS boehmei!! I just found out my 3" is male   I was so hoping he was a she.  Im putting estrogen in the water and thinking feminine thoughts at my other two 1 inchers...MUST THINK FEMALE!!!

Michelle


----------



## Professor T (Sep 19, 2004)

Coincidently, I have never had a bad reaction from T hairs. But today when I removed my _B. smithi_ 's molt, she hair flicked the molt as I was removing it. I forgot to wash my hands. My upper lip felt a slight irritation before I realized I needed to wash. Glad I didn't rub my eyes.


----------



## .Chris. (Sep 19, 2004)

off topic, but nice ink


----------



## Rourke (Sep 20, 2004)

If anything, the itching is worse as I go to bed tonight.  Couldn't find any Benadryl in the house, so I took a couple Dramamine.  Not sure if the antihistamine effect will be as good, but that stuff tends to make me sleep, anyway....


----------



## Sheri (Sep 20, 2004)

I am fairly certain I was recently boasting to someone that I don't notice the hairs...
Clearly, poor choice.
Making lunches just now, there was a blondi shed on the counter, waiting to be sexed. 
You would think that I would have put it in a more logical place, but no... of course not. There seems to be spiders, molts, or paraphernalia just about everywhere...
Anyway, must have rubbed up against it because damn if my wrist and forearm aren't driving me insane! Little red bumps all the way up...

I relate, and now officially, can offer empathy.


----------



## Rourke (Sep 20, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> I relate, and now officially, can offer empathy.


Which somehow helps, believe it or not!


----------



## Sheri (Sep 20, 2004)

QUICK!
Everyone - time to go get haired!

BTW, the vinegar worked, but maybe for 5 minutes. So now I am itchy *and * reek like vinegar!


----------



## DracosBana (Sep 20, 2004)

Has anyone tried the benadryl spray they make for sunburn?  It's designed for skin use, sprays on, and has an analgesic along with antihistamine.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## MizM (Sep 20, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> I am fairly certain I was recently boasting to someone that I don't notice the hairs...
> Clearly, poor choice.


  Seems to me that they NEVER bothered me... until I started bragging about it!   After that, my smithi made me itch every time I LOOKED at her! Maybe we should complain about how BAD it is for us!!


----------



## Vys (Sep 20, 2004)

Vicious hairs, hmm.. that tattoo on your right arm Rourke..it reminds me of a story I read many times as a kid..I can't recall what the name of the book is, however.


----------



## Sheri (Sep 20, 2004)

Vys said:
			
		

> Vicious hairs, hmm.. that tattoo on your right arm Rourke..it reminds me of a story I read many times as a kid..I can't recall what the name of the book is, however.



Where the Wild Things Are
By Maurice Sendak

Was one of my favorites, and I read it to the boys now.


----------



## Wade (Sep 21, 2004)

I have also found the reactions get worse over time. When I first started keeping tees 12 years ago I never had any reactions at all, but recently I've had reactions to B. boehmei that have left my wrists permanently scarred from the scratching. The topical benadryl cream and spray doesn't do crap for me, but the Band Aid brand "First Aid Anti-Itch Gel" (formerly known as "Rhuligel") seems to help. It may be that the cream itself stings (especially if it's already raw from scratching) which distracts from the itching.

Oral anti-histamines (Benadryl TABLETS) DO seem to work, at least for me. The bad news is, when they say "may cause drowsiness" they ain't kidding. I only take it if I'm practiacy in bed already, otherwise I'm libale to wake up on the spideroom floor.

There's a new OTC version of Claratin that's made especially for itching skin and hives that does not cause drowsiness. I tried it once, and it seemed to work, but it will need a few more field trials before I can wholeheartedly recommend it.

Wade


----------



## Elson (Sep 22, 2004)

wow..that sux , go and seek for medical treatment..."cool spider"


----------



## Sheri (Sep 23, 2004)

Question:

After you are haired badly, what does it look like?
More specifically, do hard blisters form underneath the surface of your skin?

Because if not, I had better get on a waiting list to see a doctor!

They are not painful, but by far, without doubt, is the itchiest sensation I have ever had the displeasure of experiencing.

The affected area is on my palm, near the wrist, and is almost raw from rubbing it on rough surfaces. And - its painful to do that of course, but at least it distracts, for a few seconds, from the terrible itch. Then the need re-surfaces after about 30 seconds...


----------



## Rourke (Sep 23, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> After you are haired badly, what does it look like?
> More specifically, do hard blisters form underneath the surface of your skin?
> ...


HAHA...yes!  That's exactly it.  I get blisters on palms and fingertips...little tiny clear ones, and some of them are painful.  But mostly just itchy.  Drive you nuts, though, huh?!  If it's just the hands, I can tolerate it.  When it gets bad, try running them under water as hot as you can possibly stand for 30 seconds, then promptly submerge in icewater.  Don't know why, but that works for me.  Relief without scratching, and it lasts longer.

So, should we look in the "For Sale" forum for all of your beautiful _Brachypelmas_?


----------



## Sheri (Sep 23, 2004)

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> HAHA...yes!  That's exactly it.  I get blisters on palms and fingertips...little tiny clear ones, and some of them are painful.  But mostly just itchy.  Drive you nuts, though, huh?!  If it's just the hands, I can tolerate it.  When it gets bad, try running them under water as hot as you can possibly stand for 30 seconds, then promptly submerge in icewater.  Don't know why, but that works for me.  Relief without scratching, and it lasts longer.
> 
> So, should we look in the "For Sale" forum for all of your beautiful _Brachypelmas_?



I think these are blondi hairs, but really, if you saw how my T's are set up all over the house, you would know I cannot possibly narrow it down any.
I love my HK'ers - will take a lot more of this to make me give up!

One more question - when you say tiny clear blisters, are they actually sitting on top of your skin, like with a burn?
Or are they more like just under the surface of the skin, like you can feel them there, but you can't touch them directly...  I can just make out white circular blisters under...  This is really the damnest thing!


----------



## Rourke (Sep 23, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> I think these are blondi hairs, but really, if you saw how my T's are set up all over the house, you would know I cannot possibly narrow it down any.
> I love my HK'ers - will take a lot more of this to make me give up!


Like another 5 years or so of sensitization!




			
				sheri said:
			
		

> One more question - when you say tiny clear blisters, are they actually sitting on top of your skin, like with a burn?
> Or are they more like just under the surface of the skin, like you can feel them there, but you can't touch them directly...  I can just make out white circular blisters under...  This is really the damnest thing!


Definitely under.  And the ones that get the closest to the surface are the ones that actually hurt.


----------



## Sheri (Sep 23, 2004)

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Like another 5 years or so of sensitization!
> 
> Definitely under.  And the ones that get the closest to the surface are the ones that actually hurt.


Well, since they are already driving me crazy, I may as well attempt at handling one again tonight... 

Strike while the hand is still itchy, my new mantra.


----------



## Rourke (Sep 23, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> Well, since they are already driving me crazy, I may as well attempt at handling one again tonight...
> 
> Strike while the hand is still itchy, my new mantra.


If I recall correctly, you only recently handled a tarantula for the first time??  If you do again, I presume you will post pictures....


----------



## Sheri (Sep 23, 2004)

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly, you only recently handled a tarantula for the first time??  If you do again, I presume you will post pictures....



Yes, but I had help, so doing it by myself is a whole other thing.
Yet another one of those "things" that needs to be done.
Pics of course!


----------



## MizM (Sep 23, 2004)

Hmmm, NOW I know why I prefer handling my OW Ts!!


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 23, 2004)

MizM said:
			
		

> Hmmm, NOW I know why I prefer handling my OW Ts!!


You mean other then you get to tease them on how they missed and to strike faster next time when yer getting them out?
Or maybe you mean when your shocking everyone on these forums by holding the *caugh* aggressive t's? lol


----------



## MizM (Sep 23, 2004)

Malhavoc's said:
			
		

> You mean other then you get to tease them on how they missed and to strike faster next time when yer getting them out?
> Or maybe you mean when your shocking everyone on these forums by holding the *caugh* aggressive t's? lol



NO, because they don't flick aggravating, itchy HAIRS on me!!! YOU are the thrill seeker who kisses his trap door spiders!!!


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 23, 2004)

yes but see how far my toxic kisses got me.. now I'm one red trap door short..damn.. btw I did jsut recently kiss the fangs of the obt I brought over to you.. I was cleaning its tank and jsut decided to give it a kiss [it was trying to threat pose me lol] and what itchy agrivating hairs.. oh you mean when I make your red knee do circles trying to hit me with those lil dust clouds... lol


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 23, 2004)

BTw terri, check out my forsale thread. Soemthign special for ya!


----------



## Sheri (Sep 23, 2004)

MizM said:
			
		

> Hmmm, NOW I know why I prefer handling my OW Ts!!




OW is becoming more and more attractive, by the hour. Possibly by the minute, or at the very least, every time I scratch so hard that it almost bleeds! I have three OW coming next week, but I have so many stunning and rare NW that I know I will put up with the itching - I would need more potent motivation than this to get rid of them!

Damn, this sucks!
Terri you are so right, we should have kept our mouths shut!!!


----------



## metzgerzoo (Sep 23, 2004)

Oh man, just reading this thread makes me itch!  I guess I should count my lucky stars that Hubby and I are more into the OW but...as it would figure...I have a fondness for the Brachys.


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 23, 2004)

Tell me something...is it RARE for someone like me NOT to be sensitive to uritcating hairs?    It seems to me that most people have at least some noticeable reaction, so am I just one of a lucky few, or what?  It's odd, since I'm allergic to just about everything else!

pitbulllady


----------



## Rourke (Sep 23, 2004)

pitbulllady said:
			
		

> Tell me something...is it RARE for someone like me NOT to be sensitive to uritcating hairs?    It seems to me that most people have at least some noticeable reaction, so am I just one of a lucky few, or what?  It's odd, since I'm allergic to just about everything else!
> 
> pitbulllady


I'll tell you one thing:  you have almost certainly just sensitized yourself merely by posting that claim!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheri (Sep 23, 2004)

pitbulllady said:
			
		

> Tell me something...is it RARE for someone like me NOT to be sensitive to uritcating hairs?    It seems to me that most people have at least some noticeable reaction, so am I just one of a lucky few, or what?  It's odd, since I'm allergic to just about everything else!
> 
> pitbulllady



I can tell you that they never bothered me OR Terri until we said aloud, what you just claimed.

Its only a matter of time now...

I think the point of this thread, originally by Rourke, was not only to drum up sympathy, but to make the point that the irritation gets worse over time. Those of us that were not sensitive in the past are... those that were already sensitive are eventually forced to sell their NW stock.

Of course, not all, but the potential exists in all of us, at least until the matter has been investigated more thoroughly, or until they come up with a magic pill.


----------



## FelanMoira (Jun 19, 2007)

dern, I have my first T, a G. rosea, and I can tell after reading this thread that she haired me the first day I got her.

I'm allergic to just about everything ... I had 2 blisters between my fingers that night that itched like h*&l.  At least now I know what they were and I have a reason not to handle her besides it being a SPIDER :?

Anyway -- with G. Rosea's and the hairs -- do they flick alot and do they float well - she's in our bedroom and now I'm worrying about whether I should move her.


----------



## Airman (Sep 25, 2007)

I was handling my G. Rosea the other day and like a fool I forgot to wash my hands after. I rubbed my eyes a bit and sure enough got a couple hairs in one of them. :wall: It was a slight irritating sensation, with mild eye watering.

It didn't bother me too bad but definitely threw my pool game off a little  

All in all it went away within a couple hours and wasn't really that bad, but shes never actually kicked hairs at me I would imagine that to be alittle worse.

I'll take hairs anyday over a bite from my Pterinochilus Murinus. I haven't been bit yet thankfully but I hear it can be horrible!


----------



## Steven.WK (Sep 25, 2007)

Luckily Avic hairs don't bother me. But than I don't handle my Ts much and I always use tweezers when cleaning their cages. I gave up my Brachys but no way I'm giving up my Avics.


----------



## jenniferinny (Sep 25, 2007)

My smithi runs around kicking hairs whenever I have to open his enclosure. I got hit by a good cloud of them last week. I immediately rinsed my arm for a few minutes under cold water. Aren't the hairs kinda similar to insulation or fiberglass fibers? 
I only ended up with one blister between my knuckles, so not bad. I don't know if the rinsing right away helped or not. But, I know that's what I do when I get insulation or fiberglass fibers on me. Cold water is the key I believe. 
I'm glad I didn't end up with more then that. I just couldn't quit scratching it.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh striking Boehmei! I'll order a couple asap, and some emilias too. Strange to have over 30 T's and no brachys, dont' you think?


----------



## Airman (Oct 1, 2007)

jenniferinny said:


> Aren't the hairs kinda similar to insulation or fiberglass fibers?
> But, I know that's what I do when I get insulation or fiberglass fibers on me. Cold water is the key I believe.



Thats exactly what I thought of, pretty much the exact sensation that I get from that Pink Panther fiberglass insulation. Soap and cool/cold water seems to work best from my experience.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 11, 2007)

Just came across this and was wondering has anyone tried saltwater, vinegar, and meat tenderizer mixed together? We typically use stuff like that to help w/ jellyfish stings down here. The meat tenderizer softens the skin and sometimes the jellyfish barbs (which are microscopic) will just fall right out.


----------



## h4773r (Jun 15, 2008)

*Check it out*

In your case, I would totally recommend underarmor. i had the same problem, my b. smithi would mangle me when it was home upgrade time. Doesn’t particularly have to be under armor tho maybe the off brand starter stuff from Wal-Mart. But you can get it in long sleeve and turtleneck so that the hairs don’t bother you as bad, wear your (off brand) underarmor with a regular shirt, a white lab mask and a set of cloth gardening gloves and you ought to be fine, hairs will be the last of your worries m8.    hope this helps you like it did me.

PS - nice tats bro


----------



## spiders4life (Jun 15, 2008)

.Chris. said:


> off topic, but nice ink


Oh its a tattoo, i thought it was the reaction to the hairs ;P 
Regards Mikael


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 15, 2008)

*I'm never going to handle my B. boehmei*

Someone got haired by a _B. boehmei_ in September of 2004 and people are still talking about it! That is scary, now I'm afraid of my fireleg, its setae must be the most powerful force in the universe. :wall:


----------



## Sterlingspider (Jan 14, 2009)

The reaction some of you are having where you describe tiny hard blisters is called allergic contact dermatitis and is best treated with Corticosteroid ointments.

Antihistamines (like benadryl) are not going to help much, so reach for the cortizone!

My smithi didn't get me too bad, but sometimes I think my vagans kicks if you breathe too loudly in the same room with him   

My Ts just make me regular itchy, but I have gotten that same blister reaction to other things since I was a little kid so I'm a _little_ too well versed in dealing with it.


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Jan 14, 2009)

try greasing up with vaseline before handling.  maybe, just maybe the hairs will stick to it and you can spatula/scrap it off later.

wear a painter's mask and goggles too.


----------



## gvfarns (Jan 14, 2009)

This is a very, very old thread.

Thanks for the info, though.  Benadryl less effective, corizone more effective.


----------



## Sterlingspider (Jan 14, 2009)

gvfarns said:


> This is a very, very old thread.
> 
> Thanks for the info, though.  Benadryl less effective, corizone more effective.


I figured since it was posted as the definitive hair reaction thread in the FAQ above and I actually had novel and useful information it was probably worth a resurrection.


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, that's crazy.  Boehmi's are so beautiful, especially yours.  I have a B. Smithi 1.5 in sling, I can't wait 'til it gets bigger but I know how much they love to kick, and I'm just researching the effects as much as possible.  Your case sounds bad, but very informative.  Now I'm just learning about cases getting worse over time, that sucks.  I would have thought that an immunity slowly builds, well thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## shanebp (Jan 9, 2011)

AlexRC said:


> Wow, that's crazy.  Boehmi's are so beautiful, especially yours.  I have a B. Smithi 1.5 in sling, I can't wait 'til it gets bigger but I know how much they love to kick, and I'm just researching the effects as much as possible.  Your case sounds bad, but very informative.  Now I'm just learning about cases getting worse over time, that sucks.  I would have thought that an immunity slowly builds, well thanks for sharing your experience.


Just saying, but this thread is 7 years old.. lol. Looks like its been dug up a few times though.


----------



## opiomylo (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm stupid enough to play with my G.rosea bump when his about to premolt.now i get itching all over my body and drive me crazy.this is a lesson a never will forget lol


----------



## JungleJus (Jan 10, 2019)

First time I've found this thread! It's true!
I'm so glad I'm not alone. None of the tarantulas I work with have a tendency to kick hairs too often so it took me years to notice my reaction getting stronger. Then I rehoused and full cleaned an adult female L.P. and it was 24 hours of hell on earth! Since then, if I'm even in a room with a pissed off T I can feel it all over my face! Can't do any sort of enclosure maintenance that requires disturbing the substrate at all. So I'm pretty confident that the reaction does strengthen over time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 10, 2019)

JungleJus said:


> First time I've found this thread! It's true!
> I'm so glad I'm not alone. None of the tarantulas I work with have a tendency to kick hairs too often so it took me years to notice my reaction getting stronger. Then I rehoused and full cleaned an adult female L.P. and it was 24 hours of hell on earth! Since then, if I'm even in a room with a pissed off T I can feel it all over my face! Can't do any sort of enclosure maintenance that requires disturbing the substrate at all. So I'm pretty confident that the reaction does strengthen over time!


The thread is 7 years old. And dead. And by now it is a given fact that response to urticating hairs gets worse...


----------



## LV-426 (Jan 10, 2019)

After  I got haired by the T. stirmi back in the day I noticed I was more sensitive to A. genic and Pamphobeteus hairs.


----------

